# smoked pickled garlic



## valagain (May 10, 2011)

I am wanting to try and smoke some pickled garlic.

Question is, smoke the garlic first or pickle it? the pickling process cooks the garlic, as does the smoking end of it. i dont want it to get it overcooked and mushy. or, how well will the garlic take a cold smoke and then pickled?

i have the three lb. bag of peeled garlic, after i pickle it, it gets jarred and stored.


----------



## carson627 (May 10, 2011)

I'd cold smoke it first, then pickle it.  That should keep it from getting mushy.


----------

